# BSOD after installing AC97 Audio Drivers



## Ultranothing

Hi folks!  I'm having a dilly of a pickle of a time here with this PC running Windows XP.  After a fresh install of the OS, I have no sound.  When I try to reinstall the AC97 audio drivers, I get the blue screen.  Here's some basic info on the unit:


CPU Type                                          Intel Pentium 4 540, 3200 MHz (16 x 200)
      Motherboard Name                                  Dell Dimension 8400
      Motherboard Chipset                               Intel Alderwood i925X
      System Memory                                     2048 MB  (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)
      BIOS Type                                         Phoenix (07/07/06)
      Communication Port                                Communications Port (COM1)
      Communication Port                                ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

    Display:
      Video Adapter                                     RADEON X300 Series Secondary  (128 MB)
      Video Adapter                                     RADEON X300 Series  (128 MB)
      3D Accelerator                                    ATI Radeon X300 (RV370)

    Multimedia:
      Audio Adapter                                     Intel 82801FB ICH6 - AC97    Audio Controller [B-1]

And this is the information contained within the BSOD:

*** STOP: 0x0000007e (0xC0000005, 0xBA6C686D, 0xF78D6A74, 0xF78D6770)

*** portcls.sys - address Ba6C646D base at BA6C6000 datestamp 48025ccc

- I've installed, then reinstalled the audio drivers several times.  I've updated the bios firmware, the chipset firmware...it's looking pretty bleak.


----------



## Vipernitrox

you sure you got the right driver? try another one.


----------



## Okedokey

Download your latest chipset drivers: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/con...86&DwnldId=16026&strOSs=&OSFullName=&lang=eng (DONT INSTALL YET)

Download driver cleaner from here: http://downloads.guru3d.com/downloadget.php?id=745&file=7&evp=54e6f91e495111338e2171476965c5ed (INSTALL BUT DONT RUN YET)

Set a restore point.

Uninstall all sound drivers from Add and Remove programs or device manager (whichever is most applicable).

Restart in safe mode (tap F8 on restart).

Run Driver Cleaner for AC97.

Restart in Safe Mode again.

Install the chipset drivers you downloaded at 1.

Restart again in Safe MOde.

Install the sound drivers.

Restart normally.

then resintall the sound drivers.

done.


----------



## Ultranothing

Thanks, guys.  I just reinstalled XP and said, "The hell with it."

Worked like a charm!


----------

